# RAF Church Fenton - July 2016



## jsp77 (Jul 17, 2016)

This was the 4th stop of the solo trip up north. I was getting late in the day as i arrived, would have loved to have spent more time here but as light was fading i missed a few buildings, but enjoyed my visit all the same.

*history*
Prewar
Plans for a new airfield adjacent to the village of Church Fenton were announced in June 1935, it was subject to protest from the local population particularly concerning the waste of valuable farming land and was close to an existing airfield 2 mi away at Sherburn. Despite the protests construction started in early 1936 on the 260 acres site, a mixture of private and West Riding County Council-owned farm land.

On 1 April 1937 the station was declared open and on 19 April the first station commander Wing Commander W.E. Swann assumed command. Within two months No. 71 Squadron RAF had arrived with the Gloster Gladiator.

Second World War
Opened in 1937, it saw the peak of its activity during the years of the Second World War, when it served within the defence network of fighter bases of the RAF providing protection for the Leeds, Bradford, Sheffield and Humberside industrial regions.

During September 1940 it became home to the first RAF "Eagle squadron" of American volunteers being No. 71 Squadron RAF initially with the Brewster Buffalo I for one month before changing to the Hawker Hurricane I. The airfield was also home to both the first all-Canadian and all-Polish squadrons, with No. 242 Squadron RAF for the Canadians and No. 306 Squadron RAF for the Polish.

As technologies evolved, the first night fighter Operational Training Unit (No. 54 OTU) was formed at Church Fenton in 1940 and stayed until 1942. Some of the squadrons stationed there flew the famous de Havilland Mosquito.

The site was sold on 23 December 2014 to Makins Yorkshire Strawberries with the exception of a section containing the Air Cadets. Makins intends to keep the airfield operational.

In February 2015, Makins Enterprises (the new airfield owners) launched their new website, renaming the airfield. It will now be known as 'Leeds East Airport', with the slogan "Yorkshire's newest aviation destination."[37] It is believed that Makins Enterprises will target the business jet market, while also running a flying school and other ventures

*on with the photos*


1 by JSP 77, on Flickr


2 by JSP 77, on Flickr


3 by JSP 77, on Flickr


4 by JSP 77, on Flickr


5 by JSP 77, on Flickr


6 by JSP 77, on Flickr


7 by JSP 77, on Flickr


8 by JSP 77, on Flickr


9 by JSP 77, on Flickr


10 by JSP 77, on Flickr


11 by JSP 77, on Flickr


12 by JSP 77, on Flickr


13 by JSP 77, on Flickr


14 by JSP 77, on Flickr


15 by JSP 77, on Flickr


16 by JSP 77, on Flickr


17 by JSP 77, on Flickr


18 by JSP 77, on Flickr


19 by JSP 77, on Flickr


20 by JSP 77, on Flickr


21 by JSP 77, on Flickr

thanks for looking


----------



## HughieD (Jul 17, 2016)

Great work there JSP. Some epic decay there.


----------



## smiler (Jul 17, 2016)

I always like a bit of history to go along with the pics, Proper Job JSP, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 17, 2016)

Very good post JSP. Nice history as well.


----------



## night crawler (Jul 18, 2016)

Love it especially the plants growing inside


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 18, 2016)

Nice one jsp..this still high on my list just going to drag someone with me to see it


----------



## jsp77 (Jul 21, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Nice one jsp..this still high on my list just going to drag someone with me to see it



I don't think you will have much trouble dragging someone here. Just wish i had more time.


----------



## mockingbird (Jul 22, 2016)

I loved it inside here, very nicely done, the decay sets your shots off well good job!


----------



## SeaKnight (Jul 24, 2016)

Stunning. Cracking photography there buddy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubex (Jul 24, 2016)

Nice one jsp77  going to have to check this one out myself!


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 5, 2016)

Cracking photos 
What an excellent looking place


----------

